# Fuzz Foundry Deluxe



## K Pedals (Jun 30, 2020)

Got this done last night...


----------



## twebb6778 (Jun 30, 2020)

Looking good!


----------



## Barry (Jun 30, 2020)

Nice!


----------



## cooder (Jul 1, 2020)

Very tidy! How do you like the switching options between germanium and siicon and the rotary cap switch? Cheers


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 1, 2020)

cooder said:


> Very tidy! How do you like the switching options between germanium and siicon and the rotary cap switch? Cheers


thanks 
Pretty cool
A lot of usable sounds a lot of unusable sounds... lol


----------



## Hexjibber (Jul 2, 2020)

Nice! I'm planning to build a Fuzz Factory soon and was going to do an 8 knob one from Fuzzdog but then saw this in the release thread and it looks cool, I like the sound of the features, which would you go for?


----------



## therockdontstop (Jul 20, 2020)

@K Pedals - Do you have a drill template for the Fuzz Foundry Deluxe that you could share? Still waiting for the build docs to post.


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 20, 2020)

Sure 
Here you go


----------



## therockdontstop (Jul 20, 2020)

@K Pedals - Thanks so much!


----------



## Bobbyd67 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ah nice build as usual !!! Can't wait to get my boards and build this puppy !!!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jul 21, 2020)

Sweet.  Looks like half of the parts are pots!


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 21, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Sweet.  Looks like half of the parts are pots!


Yeah... close to it


----------



## K Pedals (Jul 22, 2020)

Hexjibber said:


> Nice! I'm planning to build a Fuzz Factory soon and was going to do an 8 knob one from Fuzzdog but then saw this in the release thread and it looks cool, I like the sound of the features, which would you go for?


I’ve only tried to order from fuzz dog once a long time ago and I never received my order so I never tried to order form em again


----------



## untamedfrontier (Aug 26, 2020)

Just bumping this because I've been searching for the right parts, is this the right variety of rotary switch for this build? https://smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com/rotary-switch-miniature-1p8t/


----------



## K Pedals (Aug 26, 2020)

It looks like the right one ... I got mine here ... https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/mini-1p8t/


----------



## untamedfrontier (Aug 26, 2020)

K Pedals said:


> It looks like the right one ... I got mine here ... https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/mini-1p8t/


Ahh, thank you. Definitely didn't pay close enough attention when I placed that last order


----------



## edgyswingsetacid (Jan 13, 2021)

Did you paint that enclosure yourself?


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 13, 2021)

edgyswingsetacid said:


> Did you paint that enclosure yourself?


I'm going to guess it's one of these: https://www.taydaelectronics.com/ha...er-125b-style-aluminum-diecast-enclosure.html


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 13, 2021)

Yup.  
Now if only there was a schematic in the Build Docs...


----------

